# What is this item?



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a very very old floor box cover for an outlet. Does the middle pop off or have a slot around the edge so it can be pried off?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I have found floor buzzers and floor switches for the buzzers in old houses. The buzzer was in the kitchen floor and the switch was under the dining room table. 
I think it was to summon the maid when the wine ran out at dinner parties, the one I found was low voltage though.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> I have found floor buzzers and floor switches for the buzzers in old houses. The buzzer was in the kitchen floor and the switch was under the dining room table.
> I think it was to summon the maid when the wine ran out at dinner parties, the one I found was low voltage though.


I believe that is exactly what that device is. I think it was made by Knickerbocker.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

What ever it is, don't throw it away. I would like to add it to my collection


----------

